# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  New Blackberry Torch

## berk

Looks pretty nice. A touchscreen with the Blackberry Keyboard I have always loved (2nd to none). Also the New OS 6. 

I was all set to go back to the IPhone 4 from my Blackberry Bold 9000. I had the IPhone 3G and just did not like the keyboard and e-mail experience at the time(pre IPhone OS 3). 

Now I may have to rethink the new IPhone and check this out.

Blackberry Torch

----------


## MIke R

it would have to be a 1000% improvement for me to ever consider it...I hate hate hate hate hate my Blackberry Tour.....complete junk..and before that I had  not one, but two Storms, both of which were as useless as tits on a bull.....

it would have to be groundbreaking improvement in their technology.

what carrier is going to have them?

----------


## berk

Looks like AT&T. I have been using the Bold 9000  with AT&T for about 18 months now and really, really like it. 

Solid as a rock and zero problems. I'll probably give the Torch a shot. The keyboard and e-mail handling are what I love about the Blackberry.

I agree with you on the Storm. That was a real piece of crappola.

----------


## MIke R

my Tours speaker has s**t the bed..all garbly...plus my input the jack recepticle isn't working unless you jiggle the cord a lot....it drops my blue tooth on  a whim....it has now suddenly decided it cannot upload picture to Flickr anymore for seemingly no reason I can figure out....but it will do Facebook....I hate the fact that when I am reading the forum I have to go Zoom times 4 to read the text and as soon as I  go to another post I have to re zooom.....every..... single...time..the cursor sticks at times.....


junk..pure junk...

and its my second replacement phone....

but I will admit the keyboard is good....and I have fat fingers so I need a keybord which will work well....and the camera is good

----------


## berk

It 's always strange how this stuff works out. I have probably dropped my Bold a dozen times and watched the back cover, battery and main unit all go flying apart in different directions. I gather up the pieces, but it all back together, fire it up and it's worked perfectly every time.

No real issues with software lockups either and I am actually running a new unreleased Beta version of the Bold 9000 OS (V5). All in all a good experience and much better than I had with the original IPhone. And for me, e-mail is the most critical function and I have yet to see any mobile device that handles e-mail as well as the Blackberry.

----------


## MIke R

I can assure you no one is harder on a phone than I.....I work on a fishing boat 5 months out of the year...it gets tossed about and dropped, and fish blood and chum etc on it.....thats the one thing I have to say in fairness to the phone...it takes a beating a 9 to 5 cubicle worker is not going to put on it.....however our official emergency boat phone is an iPhone and that too takes a beating and doesnt skip a beat

----------


## JEK

I don't like the store and forward that all messages take to go through the RIM NOC in Canada. It has been banned in the Middle East for that reason.

----------


## berk

They had a story on NPR about that issue this morning. It seems that while it's true about RIM's servers in Canada and the UK it is more about the fact the a lot of the Arab countries, like the UAE, don't like the encryption on the Blackberry  Service and wants the ability to decrypt the transmissions for "security" reasons. RIM seems to want to work with all parties but the whole thing seems a bit "chilling" to me and more about prying than security.

----------


## JEK

More about the server location than the encryption:




> The U.A.E. said Sunday it would ban most BlackBerry services starting in October, citing national-security concerns. The country's telecommunications regulator said Monday such a ban would apply to both domestic customers and international roaming users.
> 
> The government is worried it wouldn't be able to compel RIM to turn over customer data, now processed in RIM's private servers outside the country, said a person familiar with the situation.
> 
> The U.A.E. wanted RIM to locate servers in the country, where it had legal jurisdiction over them; RIM had offered access to the data of 3,000 clients instead, the person said.

----------


## berk

Mike,

I agree about the IPhone. It's a real sturdy unit. I just didn't like it for other reasons.

And not to go way off topic but did you see the story about Tuttle's Farm in Dover going up for sale? 360+ years in the same family. My wife grew up in Dover and her and I lived on the Seacoast from 1986-1994. We used to go there all the time. At least it looks like it won't be able to be developed (for now).

----------


## MIke R

yeah that was actually on Chronicle  as well....

nice area....

----------


## MIke R

no place has ever resisted "progress" so strongly like New Hampshire..I give them credit..its why I live here

----------


## JoshA

> no place has ever resisted "progress" so strongly like New Hampshire..I give them credit..its why I live here



You'd probably really like the Amish country, then. Try Bird-in-Hand if you can't get a place in Intercourse.

----------


## MIke R

no thanks...I'm happy where I am....if it cant be Colorado ski country this is the next best

----------


## JoshA



----------


## MIke R

LOL..no I didn't..I simply made a different point

----------


## berk

Well so much for all that. Went to the AT&T Store (wanted to review my plan) and bought two I-Phone 4's (my daughter and myself) and a 3GS for the wife.

I should have them in about 7-10 days.

Fingers crossed.

----------

